# Issues syncing



## nomass (Nov 28, 2011)

I'm running 64 bit Linux Mint 14
I am trying to sync from VanirAOSP git hub I run this command:

repo init -u git://github.com/VanirAOSP/platform_manifest.git -b jb42

Then:

repo sync

it seems to run for a while then I get this:

* [new branch] master -> aosp/master

error: Exited sync due to fetch errors

I try repo sync again and get this:

Fetching projects: 2% (7/334) fatal: Couldn't find remote ref refs/tags/android-4.2.1_r1
Unexpected end of command stream
fatal: Couldn't find remote ref refs/tags/android-4.2.1_r1
Unexpected end of command stream
fatal: Couldn't find remote ref refs/tags/android-4.2.1_r1
Unexpected end of command stream
Fetching projects: 99% (331/334) fatal: Couldn't find remote ref refs/tags/android-4.2.1_r1
Unexpected end of command stream
fatal: Couldn't find remote ref refs/tags/android-4.2.1_r1
Unexpected end of command stream
fatal: Couldn't find remote ref refs/tags/android-4.2.1_r1
Unexpected end of command stream
error: Cannot fetch platform/external/bluetooth/bluedroid
error: Cannot fetch platform/packages/apps/Nfc
error: Cannot fetch platform/external/libnfc-nci

error: Exited sync due to fetch errors

Any ideas on what is going on and how to fix it?


----------



## nomass (Nov 28, 2011)

oh and this is for the VZW Galaxy Nexus


----------



## nexgeezus (Apr 5, 2012)

Did you follow the guide for installing the environment from their github?
This one......... http://pastebin.com/1DD9ZfQ4

sent from a Galaxy Nexus far away from you......


----------

